

Ask HN: Good Posts That Got Lost? - stevenj

I'd imagine there are many good posts that have been submitted, but were submitted at slow times, or just didn't get the initial traction that's now needed to get on the frontpage.<p>So list them here. (Please be selective and include a link to the original submission.)
======
eknuth
I've been looking for a post that I saw on HN, but I haven't been able to find
since. I'm pretty diligent at bookmarking, now.

If anybody remembers a django projector creator web app that let you choose
from a ton of different apps, please let me know. It seemed very handy.
Thanks!

------
stevenj
My submissions:

8 points: The Viral Me (gq.com) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1976306>

6 points: The Problem with Microsoft (cnn.com)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2383169>

5 points: Wall Street Firm Uses Algorithms to Make Sports Betting Like Stock
Trading (wired.com) <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1935406>

3 points: The Billionaire [Yuri Milner] Who Friended the Web (forbes.com)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2311844>

2 points: Interview with Ron Conway [55 min video] (youtube.com)
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2449350>

------
nickedit247
Reiterating The Vision And Mentality of Microsoft<http://bit.ly/k6zBdv>

